# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Connectivity problem in sybase

## Sindikuddi

Hello List,

I&#39;ve sybase 11 for sun solaris running. I can connect on the local server through ISQL. But, I cannot connect from client on the windows. I added the server through the dsedit utility on windows and i can sucesfully ping the server. But trying to connect through sybase control pop-ups the following error message. 

&#34;no SRV_CURSOR handler installed&#34;. I checked the server is running and isql connects and return all the queries what I execute.

Would greatly appreciated, If someone out there please advice.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Friendly

You may need to check your ODBC settings.  Make sure the client is consistent
with your Sybase setup.  i.e. TCP/IP or named pipes.


------------
Sindikuddi at 7/10/01 12:31:01 PM

Hello List,

I&#39;ve sybase 11 for sun solaris running. I can connect on the local server through ISQL. But, I cannot connect from client on the windows. I added the server through the dsedit utility on windows and i can sucesfully ping the server. But trying to connect through sybase control pop-ups the following error message. 

&#34;no SRV_CURSOR handler installed&#34;. I checked the server is running and isql connects and return all the queries what I execute.

Would greatly appreciated, If someone out there please advice.

Thanks in advance.

----------

